# Help with large enclosure heating.



## squidlinc (Nov 14, 2014)

First off, sorry for the terrible pics. The cabinet was lying on the ground and I couldn't get a great perspective.

Ok, so I should have planned this from the start but I just jumped in.  I want to know the best all-round way to heat this enclosure. It's a side job I'm doing for fun and I'll eventually be selling it to recoup costs so I'm not sure what will be going in. 

It's about 1.8 long and 1.5 high and hasn't been divided. I was originally going to put a heat globe into the left hand side, but since a 'cave' hide kinda happened on the right side I'm thinking maybe that should be the hotter end? I'm mostly looking at lights/pads, because they seem like the neatest and easiest things to install since I'll be able to run cords out the top. 

Suggestions about where to put in vents would also be good, I can cut though the rock wall if necessary.


----------



## Riffherper (Nov 15, 2014)

Have you considered heat panels? I have had proherp ones in for some time now. They are very neat and work really well. No need to worry about replacing bulbs either.


----------



## squidlinc (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah, I was looking at those. They are a bit more expensive so I was worried I might not be able to get the money back when I sold the thing though 

But that might be the way to go. Where would I put one in an enclosure like this? Do they generally go on the roof/wall? 
Thanks


----------



## Riffherper (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeh they are more expensive but seem to hold their value even when sold on. And depending what globes you use you are paying for a higher wattage and possibly large amounts each time they blow. They are best secured on a platform or shelf within the cage. They throw heat up and down. Mounted this way the snake can sit above or below the heat source. When secured to the roof you are losing heat from the cage. The guys at proherp are really good, if you send them an email they can give advice and help you select the right panel for your cage.


----------



## squidlinc (Nov 17, 2014)

Because I've rock walled pretty much every spare surface along the back and sides of the enclosure I would be pretty difficult for me to add in a shelf to put a panel on unfortunately. They are also quite a lot bigger than I thought. I'd be able to fit a 28 watt one on the roof of the left hand side of the cabinet (better picture of cabinet below). Would that wattage be worth it for $100 and would it be powerful enough to even reach that first ledge and provide ambient heating?

I could also put a larger one on the middle roof section. Would having one on one side of the middle section mean the gradient wouldn't be good enough? I was planning on having cords/lights in that empty top middle section, but if I did put a panel on the middle roof it could become a skinny hide and allow belly heat? Don't know about that, its about 20cm high...

If I were going to go with lights instead I'd probably be looking to put one on the left hand side roof. What type/wattage would you suggest?

View attachment 312347


----------

